# Tolkien's 127th Birthday!



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 3, 2019)

Happy 127th Birthday of J.R.R. Tolkien!


CL


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jan 3, 2019)

Happy birthday JRRT! Thx for the reminder CL...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 3, 2019)

Ithilethiel said:


> Happy birthday JRRT! Thx for the reminder CL...


Welcome!



CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 3, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 5720


Woah, talk about a photo I've never seen before.

Thanks for the share! 

By the by, what age was he-abouts in this photo?

CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 3, 2019)

Sorry, I pulled it off a Google image -- so no idea.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 3, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Sorry, I pulled it off a Google image -- so no idea.


It's okay, we can make a rough guesstimate, because he looks older, but quite still long in the face.






CL


By the way Squint, congrats on 702 likes.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 4, 2019)

Really? Jeez.


----------



## Miguel (Jan 4, 2019)

Happy belated birthday. Yeah this is Johnny in reality:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 4, 2019)

I still haven't found a definitive answer to your question, CL, though it, along with other pics in sequence, appears in this BBC interview broadcast in 1968, though I believe it was filmed a bit earlier:






There's a link to Part 2 in the header.

I'm sure someone here knows the facts.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 4, 2019)

He was definitely a good man if he enjoyed a good beer :-D


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 4, 2019)

And, if I may add, a good pipe!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 5, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I still haven't found a definitive answer to your question, CL, though it, along with other pics in sequence, appears in this BBC interview broadcast in 1968, though I believe it was filmed a bit earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha, thanks Squint.


CL


----------

